
Have a True Hobby, Not a Side Hustle - criddell
https://www.vox.com/the-highlight/2019/11/25/20975946/hobby-what-should-i-try-how-to
======
criddell
I'm not sure I agree with the advice to not choose aspirational hobbies.

I want to be a guitar player so I bought a guitar (in 1996) and have been
slowly learning it. I assume at some point it will be fun, but I'm not there
yet. This article has me questioning if maybe I should give up...

